# Das waren auch Sie



## Alan Evangelista

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe den folgenden Satz in einer Fernsehserie gehört :

Was haben Sie mit den beiden Kindern auf der Baustelle gemacht? Und wo ist Helge? Das waren auch Sie!

Kontext: ein Polizist wirft einem Verdächtigen vor, drei Kinder getötet zu haben

Auf Englisch wöllte jemand sagen: "That was (done by) you". "done by" ist implizit. Vielleicht ist auf Deutsch die impliziert Bedeutung anders? Vielleicht "you were (the one who did) that" ?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Frieder

Mehrere Möglichkeiten der Betonung:

Das waren _*auch *_Sie. = Sie haben auch andere Verbrechen begangen und dieses kommt noch hinzu.
Das waren auch *Sie*. = Sie waren es nicht allein, aber Sie tragen eine Mitschuld.

Man braucht etwas mehr Kontext, um die Bedeutung zu klären.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Frieder said:


> Das waren _*auch *_Sie. = Sie haben auch andere Verbrechen begangen und dieses kommt noch hinzu.



Ich habe mehr Dialogzeilen hinzugefügt und es sollte jetzt klar sein, dass dies der richtige Kontext ist.


----------



## Perseas

Vielleicht bezieht sich "Das waren *auch* Sie!" nur auf den Mord von Helge, den *auch* er begangen hat.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Perseas said:


> Vielleicht bezieht sich "Das waren auch Sie!" nur auf die Tötung von Helga.



Das stimmt. Ich hatte schon die Bedeutung verstanden. Meine Frage geht nicht darum, sondern die Konjugation vom Verb mit "Sie" statt mit "das" (wie auf Englisch).

Noch ein anderes Beispiel:
Das waren sie! = That was them!


----------



## Perseas

Alan Evangelista said:


> Vielleicht "you were (the one who did) that" ?


"that" doesn't correspond to "Das".  ("Das waren auch Sie") "Das" = "Der Mörder" oder "derjenige, der diese Morde begangen hat"-->Sie waren der Mörder.

cross-posted while Alan was editing


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Perseas said:


> that" doesn't correspond to "Das". ("Das waren auch Sie") "Das" = "Der Mörder" oder "derjenige, der diese Morde begangen hat"-->Sie waren der Mörder.



Das ist ein bisschen knifflig. Danke für die Erklärung!

Der Polizist weiß nicht, ob der Junge ist tot, nur dass er verschwunden ist. Also kann besser "das" wie "derjenige, der das getan hat (der für sein Verschwinden verantwortlich ist)" in diesem Biespiel übersetzen werden.


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Das stimmt. Ich hatte schon die Bedeutung verstanden. Meine Frage geht nicht darum, sondern die Konjugation vom Verb mit "Sie" statt mit "das" (wie auf Englisch).
> 
> Noch ein anderes Beispiel:
> Das waren sie! = That was them!


Die Konjugation richtet sich nach dem Subjekt und das ist _Sie_ und nicht _das_. Englisch funktioniert da anders: wegen der unflexibleren Wortreihenfolge wird _that_ zu Subjekt. Im Deutschen nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> den *auch* er begangen hat.


--> den er *auch* begangen hat
… wenn du die Reihenfolge änderst, ändert sich die Bedeutung:
den auch *er* begangen hat = that he, too, (among other people) committed
(›auch‹ könnte man da nicht betonen.)


Perseas said:


> "Das" = "Der Mörder" oder "derjenige, der diese Morde begangen hat"-->Sie waren der Mörder.





Alan Evangelista said:


> Also kann besser "das" wie "derjenige, der das getan hat (der für sein Verschwinden verantwortlich ist)"


Wer war das? = Wer hat das getan? (Who did that?)
Das waren _auch_ Sie! = You did _that_, too.


----------



## Perseas

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wer war das? = Wer hat das getan? (Who did that?)
> Das waren _auch_ Sie! = You did _that_, too.


Thanks, Schlabberlatz. I understand the meanings rather so:
Das waren sie. = That was them.
Sie haben das gemacht. = You did _that_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> Thanks, Schlabberlatz. I understand the meanings rather so:
> Das waren sie. = That was them.
> Sie haben das gemacht. = You did _that_.


Ja. It wasn’t me = Ich wars nicht. Im gegebenen Kontext läuft es aber auf das gleiche hinaus … oder? Ich wars nicht = Ich habe das nicht gemacht / getan.


----------



## Perseas

Ja, natürlich, aber ich glaube nicht, dass "das" dem "that" entspricht. Die haben verschiedene Funktion. 





Schlabberlatz said:


> Das waren _auch_ Sie! = You did _that_, too.


"that" ist Objekt, sondern "Das" ist Prädikativ, oder?


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Danke für alle Beiträge.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich wars nicht.



Wenn jemand so verwirrt ist wie ich, was "wars" bedeutet, ist es eine umgangssprachliche Kontraktion von "war es".  "war's" ist eine andere Möglichkeit.

Um es klar zu machen, wusste ich schon von Anfang die bedeutung des Satzes. Ich hatte nur nicht verstanden, wie der deutsche Satz diese Bedeutung ausdrücken könnte, weil ich immer "das" in "that (a thing)" in meinem Kopf übersetzte. @Perseas hat mir hier alles klargemacht:



Perseas said:


> "Das" = "Der Mörder" oder "derjenige, der diese Morde begangen hat"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> "that" ist Objekt, sondern "Das" ist Prädikativ, oder?


Ja, aber das ist hier nicht das Entscheidende.

It wasn’t me = Das bin ich nicht gewesen
oder
Das bin nicht ich gewesen (, sondern jemand anders)
oder
Ich wars nicht.

That wasn’t my fault / It wasn’t my fault.

So wenig wie "It" / "That" = "the murderer" (oder "the kidnapper") gilt, so wenig gilt „Das“ = „der Mörder“ (Entführer)!

„Das“ = „Diese Sache“ (die Sache mit Helge = die Entführung von Helge).
Das waren _auch_ Sie = Für diese Sache sind _auch_ Sie verantwortlich.


----------



## Perseas

Schlabberlatz said:


> „Das“ = „Diese Sache“ (die Sache mit Helge = die Entführung von Helge).
> Das waren _auch_ Sie = Für diese Sache sind _auch_ Sie verantwortlich.


Natürlich verstehe ich es auch so.
Vielleicht war "Mörder" (oder "Entführer") nicht die gelungeste Wahl, ich hatte aber angenommen, dass diese eine relativ einfache Erklärung wäre.  

In #10 wollte ich nur sagen, dass "Das" und "das" nicht auf die gleiche Weise zu verstehen sind:
*Das* waren Sie.
Sie haben *das* gemacht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> Natürlich verstehe ich es auch so.
> Vielleicht war "Mörder" (oder "Entführer") nicht die gelungeste Wahl, ich hatte aber angenommen, dass diese eine relativ einfache Erklärung wäre. Ich weiß, wie "Das" in "Das waren auch Sie" funktioniert.


OK, gut dass du es sagst  Ich bin nicht Jesus und ich kann auch keine Gedanken lesen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> In #10 wollte ich nur sagen, dass "Das" und "das" nicht auf die gleiche Weise zu verstehen sind:


Es mag einen grammatischen Unterschied geben. Aber wo soll der semantische Unterschied sein? Die Semantik halte ich hier für wichtiger.


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> In #10 wollte ich nur sagen, dass "Das" und "das" nicht auf die gleiche Weise zu verstehen sind:
> *Das* waren Sie.
> Sie haben *das* gemacht.


In wiefern? Ich sehe weder einen grammatischen noch einen semantischen Unterschied. Das ist beide Male ein Demonstrativpronomen, das auf einen Umstand verweist.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> weder einen grammatischen …. Unterschied


Einmal Prädikativ und einmal Akkusativobjekt. Also grammatisch (besser: syntaktisch) doch verschieden, oder?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Einmal Prädikativ und einmal Akkusativobjekt. Also grammatisch (besser: syntaktisch) doch verschieden, oder?


Du stimmst aber mit mir überein, dass es dasselbe Wort und dieselbe grammatische Wortklasse in derselben Bedeutung ist? Nur halt anders dekliniert (aber zufällig gleichlautend) und in einer anderen syntaktischen Stellung? So etwa wie _Topf_ in _Ich sehe den Topf_ und _Der Topf ist heiß_.


----------



## bearded

Ja, genau: in anderer syntaktischer Stellung.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ja, genau: in anderer syntaktischer Stellung.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Du stimmst aber mit mir überein, dass es dasselbe Wort und dieselbe grammatische Wortklasse in derselben Bedeutung ist? Nur halt anders dekliniert (aber zufällig gleichlautend) und in einer anderen syntaktischen Stellung? So etwa wie _Topf_ in _Ich sehe den Topf_ und _Der Topf ist heiß_.


Ja genau, das meinte ich.

Zusätzlich hätte ich noch eine Beobachtung:
Bei* "Das* waren Sie" und "Sie haben *das* gemacht" mögen die Demonstrativpronomen auf einen Umstand verweisen, aber sie werden unterschiedlich analysiert.
Z.B."Sie haben *das *gemacht"-->"Sie haben *diese Sache* gemacht",aber "*Das* waren Sie -->"*Diese Sache* waren Sie" 
Es mag für einen Muttersprachler das nicht das Entscheidende sein, aber für einen die Sprache lernenden, denke ich, dass es wichtig ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> Wenn jemand so verwirrt ist wie ich, was "wars" bedeutet, ist es eine umgangssprachliche Kontraktion von "war es". "war's" ist eine andere Möglichkeit.


Siehe hier ↓ zum Thema:


> Wenn das Pronomen *"es"* zu *"s"* verkürzt wird, darf man einen Apostroph setzen.
> Beispiele: _Mach's gut - Hol's der Teufel! - Nimm's locker - Wirf's weg - etc.  _
> Seit der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung kann man ihn aber auch weglassen*, d. h. die verkürzten Wörter einfach zusammenschreiben:
> Beispiele: _Machs gut - Hols der Teufel - Nimms locker - Wirfs weg._
> _*von mir hervorgehoben_


Ich persönlich halte mich lieber an die alte Rechtschreibung (mit Apostroph), die mir viel "lesbarer" erscheint. - Ich wusste nicht einmal, dass man den Apostroph jetzt weglassen darf.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

> Wenn das Pronomen "es" zu "s" verkürzt wird, darf man einen Apostroph setzen.
> Beispiele: Mach's gut - Hol's der Teufel! - Nimm's locker - Wirf's weg - etc.
> Seit der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung kann man ihn aber auch weglassen, d. h. die verkürzten Wörter einfach zusammenschreiben:
> Beispiele: Machs gut - Hols der Teufel - Nimms locker - Wirfs weg.



Danke für die ergänzenden Informationen!



JClaudeK said:


> Ich persönlich halte mich lieber an die alte Rechtschreibung (mit Apostroph), die mir viel "lesbarer" erscheint.



Wir sind uns einig.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ich persönlich halte mich lieber an die alte Rechtschreibung (mit Apostroph), die mir viel "lesbarer" erscheint. - Ich wusste nicht einmal, dass man den Apostroph jetzt weglassen darf.


+1


----------

